
Mother sues over daughter's suicide attempt in school isolation booth - mfoy_
https://www.theguardian.com/education/2019/apr/03/isolation-of-children-at-academies-prompts-legal-action
======
musicale
Any man don't keep order spends a night in –

Luke: – the box.

(Which is to say: they've really doubled down on the idea of schools as a
particularly inhumane form of incarceration for children.)

